# album vs. aureum vs. flavum



## kentuckiense (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm kind of assuming they are in order from true albino to yellow. Can anyone give the exact details?


----------



## gore42 (Jun 24, 2006)

I find that this summary is pretty useful, with good examples and a chart.

http://www.nascentorchids.com/color_designations.html

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 24, 2006)

gore42 said:


> I find that this summary is pretty useful, with good examples and a chart.
> 
> http://www.nascentorchids.com/color_designations.html
> 
> ...


Perfect! That link is awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Heather (Jun 24, 2006)

That's a great link, Matthew. Thanks - I thought there was a comprehensive post about it somewhere and couldn't recall where so I decided to just hush. 

I won't say what else I was thinking when I saw the link you posted.


----------



## Braem (Nov 9, 2006)

Alba, aureum, flavum: I have written chapters on this as well as some articles, for example in Australia.

OK: alba means "white"
aureum means "golden yellow"
flavum "means yellow"

and that is how they should be used. Unfortunately, the word "alba" has been misused for ages. 

Guido


----------



## LindaFVB (Nov 9, 2006)

Thankyou Matthew for this website, as a newbie I found it very helpful and added it to my resources.

Linda


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2007)

Hrm...unfortunately the link is broken (Steve T's site's been down for a while.)
Anyone have any idea where else that information might be posted?


----------



## Kyle (Nov 13, 2007)

You can access it by using the internet archive.

http://web.archive.org/web/20061120083623/http://www.nascentorchids.com/color_designations.html

What ever happend to Steve Topletz? He had more then a few 'crazy' ideas, I'm curious if any materialized. Plus he had an orchid import buisness.

Kyle


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2007)

Ah, thanks Kyle. 
Not sure about Steve, haven't seen him around in over a year, actually.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Matthew


----------

